# maple burl



## shanesaw (Jun 27, 2005)

does any one know what a good price for maple burl lumber might be. It's green still, milled 2 months ago 2 inches by 10 to 11 inches. I already have someone interested in it but of course he doesnt want to give me an answer.


----------



## shanesaw (Jul 5, 2005)

any info would be helpful, I can find prices on dried planed burl wood, but not green, unplaned. Here's the pics of it that close up gives a good idea of the grain.


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 5, 2005)

Send a PM to DarioMO, he will know. A pic will help. Also check Ebay and see what others are selling for.


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Jul 7, 2005)

We're typically selling them for $30-$60 CAN. I know where to get about 3 of them, but I haven't bothered yet because I don't have a buyer right now.


----------



## shanesaw (Jul 7, 2005)

maniac is that price before or after it's milled?
I'm looking to sell milled burlwood, not dried, not planed,
what should I charge


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Jul 14, 2005)

These burls aren't milled. I usually just cut a block of wood off with the burl still on it and let the costomer decide what to do with them. I'd start in the $30-$60 range, but value is in the ye of the buyer, so somebody that really wants them might pay significantly more.


----------



## kennyd (Jul 20, 2005)

Could anyone please help me out? I have some timber that a guy wants to harvest on my property.....oak [dont know what type yet]....maple....again i dont know what type exactly...and hickory. He has offered me 50 cents a board foot. Is this fair? How does he determine how many board feet are in a tree just by looking at it? Will he destroy my property? I only have about 7 acres but it is almost all VERY


----------



## kennyd (Jul 20, 2005)

Could anyone please help me out? I have some timber that a guy wants to harvest on my property.....oak [dont know what type yet]....maple....again i dont know what type exactly...and hickory. He has offered me 50 cents a board foot. Is this fair? How does he determine how many board feet are in a tree just by looking at it? Will he destroy my property? I only have about 7 acres but it is almost all VERY big trees and mostly the 3 species i just mentioned. I also have some elm and cotton wood or dog woods. Are they of any value? He is coming out to look at the trees tomorrow and i really need some advice before i get taken. Any help as to market values would be greatly appreciated. Some of these trees.....especially the hickory and oak are very large...very tall....very straight....and very old. If they are only worth a couple of hundred dollars like he is telling me it hardly seems fair to cut them down. Any help anyone can provide would be great. Thank you.....Ken.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 20, 2005)

Here's a couple of Black Spruce Burls.
John


----------



## shanesaw (Jul 20, 2005)

nice gypo, you gonna mill em' ?
I have two birch burls I'll be doin soon maybe I can get pics of the whole process


----------



## Newfie (Jul 20, 2005)

kennyd said:


> Could anyone please help me out? I have some timber that a guy wants to harvest on my property.....oak [dont know what type yet]....maple....again i dont know what type exactly...and hickory. He has offered me 50 cents a board foot. Is this fair? How does he determine how many board feet are in a tree just by looking at it? Will he destroy my property? I only have about 7 acres but it is almost all VERY big trees and mostly the 3 species i just mentioned. I also have some elm and cotton wood or dog woods. Are they of any value? He is coming out to look at the trees tomorrow and i really need some advice before i get taken. Any help as to market values would be greatly appreciated. Some of these trees.....especially the hickory and oak are very large...very tall....very straight....and very old. If they are only worth a couple of hundred dollars like he is telling me it hardly seems fair to cut them down. Any help anyone can provide would be great. Thank you.....Ken.



Contact a forester. A forester that represents your interests and not those of the logger or the mill. You might start with your county extension office for a forester or references to point you to reputable ones. They will be able to answer the questions to your concerns and protect from getting "taken".


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 21, 2005)

Mike, a forester is not in the business of marketing wood, especially burls. Foresters inventory and grade standing timber. Woodworkers buy burls, but veneer companies do as well. Of all the burls I have come across, I have never sold one commercialy.http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_25252.php
Establishing a price for a burl is not easy, especially smaller ones. I usually give away the smaller ones and leave the large ones standing.
John


----------



## Newfie (Jul 21, 2005)

hi John,

I really wasn't referring to the forester in terms of the burls. I'll agree, they are hard to put a price on. Just easier to give away to the neighbors and keep the peace. Foresters don't organize bids and sales of standing timber up your way? They do down in my neck of the woods. Interesting how different things can be in different places. I was more referring to kennyd concerns.


----------



## R Schra (Jul 21, 2005)

I got a burl for some years now. It was illegal sawed and that part was dumped at a roadside after police interference. I asked the county if i could pic it up and i could. Its an 60 year old ash tree. I have had a bid for 500€ from a guitar maker. He only wanted to pay if the wood was intact after milling. So its still here.....


----------



## shanesaw (Jul 21, 2005)

wow am I the only one that mills these things? The grain is GORGEOUS on the inside of those burls.


----------

